# New Bare Escentuals for Darker complexions



## beauty_marked (May 31, 2008)

So I just checked my email and theres an email from Sephora stating that BE has extended the shades in its ever popular mineral foundation.

Im actaully very excited to hear this for many reasons. I think the biggest reason is that its nice to see when someone (aka cosmetic retailers) recognize that we arent two shades once we are a little bit darker. 
And also since its summer i wanted to try a powder foundation for day to day. And i hear its not bad for oily skin.

I hope this isnt a complete flop.

What do you all think???

Bare Escentuals at Sephora


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 31, 2008)

I liked the finish when I first put it on but then it makes my face super shinny mid-day.


----------



## Temptasia (May 31, 2008)

I am glad they finally made Golden Medium for me. I was using Medium Beige for awhile and it was too pink.


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 31, 2008)

BE made me look greyish. I didn't like it at all. I haven't tried any of the new colors though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_BE made me look greyish. I didn't like it at all. I haven't tried any of the new colors though._

 
Same here.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 1, 2008)

I posted that they have new shades in the MMU forum...I'm excited that they're doing this. I'm looking at the Medium Dark and Golden Dark shades right now, trying to decide which to try...

I am interested in trying BE again b/c just a while back I bought the Warm Tan and it was so red/pink on my skin. I returned it, thinking that it just wouldn't work for me. Plus, it had a metallic sheen that I just wasn't used to. I like my face to me semi-matte to matte. Not extra "glowy". From what I've read, the Mineral Veil takes care of that, right?? If so, I'd go back and try again. I like the whole MMU concept. Taking a break from liquid makeup in this humid GA weather would be fabulous, and my Px Anywear is ok, but getting too light now that I am outside more (in spite of SPF 30 moisturizer)...


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 1, 2008)

Alrighty, I just came back from the BE store...with nothing.

None of their shades are my color, still. I'm pretty much done with BE at this point. The SA did say that Leslie and team are working on more shades to add to the collection. I won't be holding my breath, because quite frankly, I am between two shades, and it's just not that serious for me.

I say this because in July, Px is coming out with MMU in 18 shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I signed the waiting list today and they are going to call me as soon as they arrive. Due to the fact that Px has never let me down in terms of color matching, I look forward to trying their MMU out.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hate to be blunt, but the colors still SUCK.  The way that BE does minerals, they'll never be able to create beautiful colors for darker skin, because they won't change or add anything to their "5 Mineral Blend" that composes their foundations.  There's too much Mica in BE for darker skin, which is where that gray/ashy/silvering effect comes from.  And for oily skin, that so called "light reflective glow" just makes you feel oilier; and because there are no oil absorbers or controlling powders in the foundation, it's not going to do anything for your oiliness.

I also noticed that because I was oily, BE mixed with it and made my face itch like hell.


----------



## Nox (Jun 4, 2008)

<Sarcasm>Yay for BE, they just finally made something for darker/golden skintones.  Thanks BE! </Sarcasm>

If finally, they realize, after seeing all the other companies sweep up the market when it comes to WOC, that MMU benefits everyone, and not just the shades of vanilla they keep repeating over and over, then they really don't deserve to have any of that part of the market. That was extreeeemely bad foresight to make WOC an afterthought.  Then to make the formulations with the _same crappy ingredients but darker_ is practically a signboard for how poor their quality is.   As far as BE is concerned, my wallet is very much closed.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jun 28, 2008)

I have BE is "dark" from about 3 years ago. The kit came with dark and deep but I just needed dark (I think I am NW 45)

I like the color and its a good match but I agree on the ashy part. I used it off and on but now that I have Fix+ I pray that and it combats the ashyness

Once I get finished I wont use it again. There are other brands that are much cheaper


----------

